# How to make classmates into friends?



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm halfway through my third year of college, and I have yet to make a college friend. (Not that I spend *all* my time alone...I have a handful of friends from high school who go to my university who I occasionally spend time with, but I'd really like to branch out.) I don't really drink, and I have no interest in the party scene, so I won't be making friends that way. I've tried to join a few clubs, but they rarely meet, and I never really seem to click with the people there. So I'm thinking that my best bet would be to befriend classmates.

My problem is that it takes me most of the semester to even feel comfortable small-talking with classmates about assignments, plans for break, etc., and once I finally reach that point, I have no idea how to proceed. How do you go from small-talk to actually spending time with someone outside of class? Especially when you aren't interested in going to parties or bars? :um


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Just go to lunch/coffee with your study group if you have one (or if you don't make or join one and form study meetups) because the topics will be centered around people trying to get similar stuff done, and your remaining courses probably require great organization to finish.

It's probably a wash or even a waste of time to make small-talk with too many random people from other fields at this point. It's probably more efficient to make friends on SAS who are in your field. Disclaimer: What do I know as a clueless asocial.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you. The semester just goes by too fast for my slow social skills to kick in. Honestly, this is not the best place to look for advice since we all have SA also, but try asking ppl to study with you or split work between eachother and then branch out from there. Again, I dunno, I'm also asocial..


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you play any sports? I liked intramurals you just focus on the game and don't really have to say anything sophisticated to your teammates. Sometimes you will then go out to the bar together afterwards or whatever


----------



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not athletic at all, so sports aren't really an option for me. I guess joining some study groups would be a good idea, although I would be mostly doing it for the social aspect...I study best by myself. That's probably partially the SA talking though.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm the same way. i might get comfortable with some people by the end of the semester...and it doesn't get further than that. i'm in my second year of college and if anything things might have gotten worse. i live in a dorm and you'd think i'd make some friends that way, but nope. :/ i always felt so pathetic on weekends having nothing to do. luckily i have a boyfriend out of town and i take the bus to see him on weekends. it's a nice distraction.


----------

